# translation services/agencies



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi - Hope someone can help!

Currently living Egypt but will be moving on to Hainan, China beginning of August this year.

We have been advised that certain documents such as marriage certificate, medical forms, etc need to be translated into chinese. Been in contact with chinese consulate who advised that they do not do have translation services and cannot recommend either. 

Does anyone know of any services/agencies we could contact in Cairo to help with this.

Many thanks.

Cheers


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just googled this one for you: Julia David, Cairo, Egypt, Resume Writing, Report Writer, Childrens Books, Chinese Translator, Arabic Translator
Good luck!


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks GM1 - will have a look.

Cheers


----------

